# Schmalspurenduro



## Boandl (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

mein Faunus TT 28 ist zwar immer noch nicht fertig, die Gabel fehlt halt noch. Mit dem Provisorium ist es aber immerhin schon 600 km gelaufen. Kann man auch am Dreck erkennen  

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/41534/size/big/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## carloz (7. Juli 2004)

Ohwehhh   
Also ich weiß ned...die Gabel und der G-päckträger sind phat !   
Aber der Rahmen...najaaa...    

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (7. Juli 2004)

also im gegensatz zu carloz weiß ich schon -- ich finds hässlich-- sorry aber ich finde du hast dir echt keine mühe gegeben


----------



## Nomercy (7. Juli 2004)

Hi Boandl,

 also, da muß ich auch mal meinen Vorrednern zustimmen. Das sieht ja aus wie mein jahrealtes Kettler (selbst ohne Gepäckträger) nach einer Rodeotour durch die Kaligrube. Wie konntest Du das dem Rahmen antun?! Und bitte, auch nach 600km: vor dem Ablichten im Wohnzimmer etwas putzen - das is kein Dreck, das is ungepflegt. Schäm Dich! Bring' dem Rahmen einfach etwas mehr Muttergefühle entgegen, dann könnte es noch was werden.






  P.S.:  Trotzdem, Danke für die vielen Bilder!


----------



## Boandl (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

das scheint ja hier der Aufstand der Mainzelmänner zu werden.  
40 Leute schauen sich mein Gerät an, zwei findens hässlich. Was lerne ich daraus?
Mein Bike ist individuell.
Das Forum ist überwiegend höflich.  
Also die Kassette war sauber! Hatte ich gerade auf 9-fach aufgestockt.
Muttergefühle? Ich bin nun mal schon mit einer Totaloperation auf die Welt gekommen.  
Der Weg zur Eisdiele im Nachbarort führt tatsächlich durch einige Gruben, so man will.  
Zum Putzen hätt´ich mir wirklich ein Kettler-Fully kaufen können.  
Macht nur weiter so, bei euch gefällt´s mir.


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

stimmt nicht ganz - ich bin nicht aus mainz , aber ein mann bin ich , glaub ich jedenfalls)- einen aufstand mach ich auch nicht 

40 haben vielleicht dein bildchen angeschaut aber nur ein paar was geschrieben - nämlich die die bislang dachten ein bergwerk muss man lieb haben , es sollte schön sein (wenigstens etwas) und technisch wenigstens annähernd das halten was der rahmen verspricht


----------



## Boandl (8. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht ganz - ich bin nicht aus mainz , aber ein mann bin ich , glaub ich jedenfalls)- einen aufstand mach ich auch nicht
> 
> 40 haben vielleicht dein bildchen angeschaut aber nur ein paar was geschrieben - nämlich die die bislang dachten ein bergwerk muss man lieb haben , es sollte schön sein (wenigstens etwas) und technisch wenigstens annähernd das halten was der rahmen verspricht



Hallo Fettkloß,

wosiehst du denn die technischen Mängel/Probleme?   
Die Farbe ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.
Liebe ist so ein Wort, ich mag´s jedenfalls sehr.


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

das alles an deinem rad funktioniert glaube ich dir ja - ich meine die ausstattung - die passt nicht zum rahmen , allein schon von der wertigkeit - schau dir mal die anderen bergwerks an - carloz etc , na ja hast du bestimmt schon gemacht   

klar die farbe ist geschmackssache - würde ich mir zwar nicht unbedingt so bestellen aber man könnte bestimmt ein peppiges bike draus machen 

aber wenn dir dein bw so gefällt lass es nur so - du hast es ja hier reingestellt das andere was dazu schreiben können


----------



## onkel_willi (8. Juli 2004)

hi boandl,

so schlecht ist es auch nicht ) gepäckträger ist bei einem 28" ja noch zu verschmerzen oder wird ja auch zugebilligt.

was mich zu einer änderung anregen würde: sattel & sattelstütze

da passt das silber überhaupt nicht zum rahmen. austauschen gegen ne schwarze: economy = bergwerkstütze oder auf dicke hose = thomson

tretlager von campa ist lecker (noch geiler wärs natürlich in schwarz oder so xtr grau)

wenn dann noch irgendwann deine marzocchi kommt: nettes teilchen!!

erinnerungen an 1998: da hat mein bruder mit einem 28" bei der apennin-durchquerung ganz gut mitgehalten. (mit gepäckträger, ohne federung)

ciao

michael


----------



## tomblume (8. Juli 2004)

o.k. - die nabenreiniger vorn, die vermutlich von einem herkules aus den 70-er jahren stammen, sind gnadenlos.
die gabel wird hoffentlich noch durch eine ordentliche ersetzt.

aber: dt dämpfer, campa kurbel (!), xtr-schaltung, crank candy-pedale, hs33 alles erste Sahne
farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber noch um welten besser, als das seracjoe-rad.

ich bin zwar ein mercury-fan, aber als treckingradprojekt find ich die kiste fast (siehe oben) gelungen.

das mit dem dreck muss so!!


gruss, tom


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Juli 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds hässlich



Ich finde den Wohnzimmerschrank hässlicher!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

> Ich finde den Wohnzimmerschrank hässlicher!!!


----------



## Boandl (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt wirds doch ein bisschen präziser.  

Schwarze Sattelstütze ist mit im Paket mit der Marzocchi TXC, wird noch dauern und die TXC wirds nicht in schwarz geben, wie ich sie bestellt habe,
Die "Nabenreiniger gefallen mir auch nicht unbedingt, die haben aber ihren Sinn. Meine Naben, ebenfalls Campa Rekord OR, sind von aussen abschmierbar. Über den Schmieröffnungen sitzen in einer Rille schmale Blechklammern als Abdeckung. Diese Putzringe halten den Schmutz draussen. Übrigens laufen die Naben besser als Alles, was Shimano in der Richtung jemals hergestellt hat und wartungsfreundlicher sind sie auch. Deshalb werden die Laufräder weitergefahren und deshalb ist auch keine Scheibe dran.
Die Laufräder habe ich selbst gebaut mit Mavic Module 3 hartanodisiert und 54 Dt-Swiss Competition und 18 alpine III hinten auf der Antriebsseite, die sind nicht totzukriegen.
Der Terry-Sattel ist recht bequem und leicht (Titangestell) aber da bin ich auch noch am Überlegen. Brooks Swift in Honig? Der Aufschrei hier im Forum wärs fast wert. 

Und meinen Wohnzimmerschrank behalte ich auch, da ist nicht eine einzige Spanplatte dran, sogar die Rückwand ist massiv.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Juli 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Und meinen Wohnzimmerschrank behalte ich auch, da ist nicht eine einzige Spanplatte dran, sogar die Rückwand ist massiv.



Und wennst amoal a Gweih brauchst ....


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Juli 2004)

warum has du eigentlich die qtipps im zimmer rumfliegen ? und du wirst doch nicht aus`m brügelmannkatalog bestellt haben ???


----------



## Boandl (8. Juli 2004)

> warum has du eigentlich die qtipps im zimmer rumfliegen ? und du wirst doch nicht aus`m brügelmannkatalog bestellt haben ???



Die gehören zur Werkstattausrüstung. Überraschung  



> Und wennst amoal a Gweih brauchst ....



Da besteht übahaupts koa Bedarf ned, wei i ois Schtoabock sowieso scho a harte Dauawelln hab.


----------



## Brägel (8. Juli 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Und wennst amoal a Gweih brauchst ....



 Mein Gott, es ist wirklich dein Schrank. Ich hatte gehofft, du hast das Bike weil es dreckig war lieber bei deiner Oma fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Boandl,
 ich bins nochmal. Habe hier im Bergwerkforum lange kein Thema mit soviel Interesse verfolgt. Und relativierend, fast schon entschuldigend, muß ich sagen, daß ich Dein Faunus beim mehrmaligen und differenzierten Betrachten gar nicht als sooo schlimm empfinde. Denn für den ersten Eindruck war sicher auch das ungünstige Blitzfoto mitverantwortlich. Bei einem weicheren Tageslicht und  in einer schönen Umgebebung käme es - so wie es ist - um Längen besser rüber. Die Idee mit der schwarzen Sattelstütze ist sicher überlegenswert.
 Gruß
 Nomercy


----------



## Boandl (9. Juli 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, es ist wirklich dein Schrank. Ich hatte gehofft, du hast das Bike weil es dreckig war lieber bei deiner Oma fotografiert



  meine Oma würde mich, wahrscheinlich, mit dem Teppichklopfer verfolgt haben, wenn sie noch leben würde. Der Film wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht angekommen hier.  
Tja, auch wenn uns die Werbung etwas Anderes glauben machen möchte, ein Leben ohne schwedische Holzbrösel ist moglich! 

@ Nomercy, das Licht war mir draussen, derzeit, etwas zu weich(-gespült) aber ein Bild in freier Wildbahn kommt schon noch. Ist ja, Dank Marzocchi, längst nicht fertig, mein Strampeltier.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> meine Oma würde mich, wahrscheinlich, mit dem Teppichklopfer verfolgt haben, wenn sie noch leben würde. Der Film wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht angekommen hier.
> Tja, auch wenn uns die Werbung etwas Anderes glauben machen möchte, ein Leben ohne schwedische Holzbrösel ist moglich!




... is ja schon klar, dass wir dich und dein Bike - trotz Schrank - ganz arg liebhaben, oder?


----------



## Boandl (9. Juli 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... is ja schon klar, dass wir dich und dein Bike - trotz Schrank - ganz arg liebhaben, oder?



Das wurde aber auch Zeit jetzt!


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. Juli 2004)

Klasse, Boandl!
Noch nie gab es hier einen so tiefen Einblick in das persönliche Umfeld eines Bergwerk-Fahrers. Natürlich, nicht gestellt und zudem noch patriotisch (Bierhumpen). 
Über Äußerlichkeiten kann man sich wahrlich streiten, nicht aber über innere Werte! Verrate mir bitte welche Farbe das ist. Weinrot und Creme? 

Ich habe selten so über Beiträge gelacht wie in diesem 'Faden', köstlich. Ich meine im positiven Sinne gelacht, des Witzes wegen )

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

hmm, ich will jetzt nicht verhehlen, dass ich auch Patriot bin, bayerischer, deutscher und europäischer aber der Zusammenhang zwischen Patriotismus und Trinkgefässen ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Musst du mir mal ausführlicher erklären. Der Schrank ist übrigens Chippendale was, in diesem Fall, nichts mit nackten Männern zu tun hat.  

Zur Farbe, ja das ist Weinrot/Beige in matt.


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Juli 2004)

Lieber Boandl.
Zu erklären gibt es da nicht sonderlich viel. Am Anfang steht die Beobachtung.

Du hast mit der Kamera die Farben sehr gut getroffen, keine Überbelichtung bzw. störende Spitzlichter. Ich war neugierig und danke Dir für die Auskunft. 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker,

nachdem mit meiner neuen Gabel, auf die ich matte 10 Monate gewartet habe   auch meine Sattelstütze eingetroffen ist konnte ich jetzt einen vorläufigen Abschluss meines Aufbaus herstellen.  
 Es gäbe ja noch so viel zu kaufen.  
Fotos, mal ohne Schrank:  
Faunus 
Gabel


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo B.
Schick! Und nochmals: die Farbe kommt auf Deinen Ablichtungen hervorragend zur Geltung.
Was mich interessiert, da ich so selten ein Faunus TT sehe: auf einem der Bilder sieht es so aus, als würde das Unterrohr zum Tretlage hin die Exzentrizität ändern und sich auf die Länge hin des Tretlagerblockes verqueren. Ist das nur eine optische Täuschung oder sehe ich richtig?

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

richtig, das Unterrohr wird zum Tretlager hin queroval. Im Übrigen entspricht der Vorderrahmen dem "normalen" Faunus, der Hinterbau ist, bedingt durch die Radgrösse, länger und am Schwingenlager (leider) auch schmäler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Auskunft.
Ich frage mich gerade, warum mein Mercury nicht diese versteifende Querovalisierung am Unterrohr hat ... Vielleicht ist's ja nur ein MTB-Abfallprodukt, mit dem sich Geld verdienen läßt  

Was ein wenig 'störend' wirkt, ist der Sherpa-Gepäckträger. Ich meine das nur, weil wenn der nämlich weg wäre, sähe das Faunus TT eben wie ein 26 Zöller aus. Willst du den wirklich dran lassen? Ach, vielleicht spielen die 28er auch in einer anderen Liga ...


----------



## Boandl (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

eher ist wohl das TT 28 ein "Abfallprodukt des MTB-Baus.
Der Sherpa bleibt dran, es soll gar nicht aussehen wie ein 26er, ausserdem bin ich strenger Nichtrucksackler. das Gewicht ist mit 465 g inkl. Befestigung akzeptabel und bis etwa 8 kg sind keine Einflüsse auf das Fahrverhalten oder die Federungseigenschaften feststellbar. Meist fahre ich nur mit der Topeak und leichtem Tourengepäck. (ca. 4 kg)
Na ja und die Style-Polizei kann mich ja eh nicht einholen auf ihren DH-Schlappen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Oktober 2004)

Jagt die Stil-Polizei ohnehin nicht auf 28 Zoll Schlauchreifen und Bianchi-grün? Sag mal, gibt es den Sherpa auch für 26 Zöller und vorne? Ich suche noch etwas, woran  ich meinen Raketenwerfer befestigen kann, beim Feuern vom Rucksack aus hab ich tagelang einen schmerzenden, kokelnden Rücken und die Zielgenauigkeit ist schlecht. Man braucht hierzulande sowas, um sich der großen Bianchi- und Cannondale-Stechmücken zu erwehren ;-))


----------



## Holgi (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

sagt mal welchen Einsatzbereich hat denn so ein Rad, Waldweg-Rakete?
Das geht damit bestimmt sehr gut oder? Singeltrails kann ich mir aber nicht so gut vorstellen (mit Bunny-Hops über querliegende Baumstämme usw.)

Aber schick find ichs jetzt auch (bis auf den Gebäckträger   )

Gruß


----------



## Boandl (24. Oktober 2004)

@Eisenfaust,

die OMM-Träger gibt es leider nicht in Deutschland aber sonst in allen möglichen Ausführungen. Meiner ist übrigens ein 26"er, die Befestigungspunkte an den Sitzstreben sitzen recht hoch. Hier gibt es mehr Infos und in Holland einen Importeur 
Bianchigrüne "Schlauchis" treffe ich auf meinen Touren so gut wie gar nicht und das Cafe der Kanoniere scheine ich auch noch nicht gefunden zu haben, gelegentlich kreuzt etwas Rotwild meinen Weg, auch der Eine oder Andere Principia-Reiter läst sich sehen.

@Holgi,

Waldwegrakete, auch auf Langstrecken, ist sicherlich ein möglicher Einsatzbereich, dort ist es schnell und komfortabel zu fahren. Singletrails mit Baumstämmen, Stufen, Wurzelnestern und engen Ecken ist aber absolut kein Problem    . 
Viele "richtige" Mountainbikes werden wohl weniger im Gelände bewegt als dieses, ich nenns jetzt mal Wanderrad.
Kleine Einschränkungen gegenüber einem (CC-)MTB ergeben sich nur aus dem geringeren Angebot an Reifen.
Wenn ich wirklich mal ein 34er Ritzel brauche - ich hab ja noch ein MTB.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (25. Oktober 2004)

HI @ all, 

so ist das richtig!! Boandl stellt das Bike mitten ins Wohnzimmer wo es auch hingehört! 
Die Q-Tips sind, der penibelst genaue Bikeputzer "Bikegott" wirds wissen, ideal um nach einer Schlammtour die Schaltröllchen zu putzen!   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

